# building stables and arenas- for a reasonable price



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

heres a place in QLD, not sure of their price though
http://www.superiorshedsandstables.com.au/arenas.php

http://www.sheds.com.au/catalogue/1285/equine-stables-and-arenas.html
http://www.ranbuild.com.au/index.aspx
http://shedco.com.au/contactinfo.htm

hope this helped


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

We've been shopping around for a barn too here in the States.
My husband builds houses for a living... and we couldnt believe the $$$$$ prices we were getting. 

They were ranging from 18,000.00 USD to 68,000 USD (not including the stalls - that was just the barn). 

My husband and his business partner sat down one afternoon, drew up a set of barn plans (nicer and bigger than what we had been researching from other companies) and quoted it out. It would cost 11,000.00 USD (INCLUDING stalls) for them to build a 36' x 48' 6 stall, 1 feed room, 1 tack room barn. 

Needless to say, we're going to have my husbands company do it instead of someone else.


----------

